# Powermatic 45 Deal No Deal?



## Cherryblake (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey folks, my first post. I just purchased this Powermatic 45 last night. It was made in 1973. Seems to run well, but may have a bit of a wobble in the spindle. I haven't turned and finished a project yet so I don't know if the potential wobble is significant.

My question is this: I paid $300 for this and it included 4 chucks and face plates. From some other pictures I've seen of Powermatics, this sure seems to be in better than average condition.

What do you think?

Another question. I've read a few posts about rebuilding these lathes. If I need to replace the head stock bearings how big of a deal is it if you don't have significant experience in this type of repair?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't ever make a purchase then the next day ask people if you got a good deal….LOL Sure you got a good deal. You found it and you wanted it. You paid the price you wanted to pay and that makes it a good deal. The chucks could be worth the price you paid. Turn wood and make dust….enjoy!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think you got a good deal.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I think for $300 you got a steal. From what I have read the headstock bearings are very easy to replace. Go to owwm.org and look for the publications reprint tab. Look up Powermatic and a manual should be available.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=655&tab=3


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Thou shalt not steal.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

How could you "turn" down this deal?,Thou shalt not "steel"Thou shalt use wood.You should stop" waying" weather it's a good deal or not. Somebody stop me please!!!


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nobody can eat just one "Lathe" potato chip.OK I'm done !


----------



## Cherryblake (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, I feel a lot better now. I thought I got a good deal, but this was a bit out of the box for me. Since posting, I've been playing more with the aromatic cedar bowl blank shown in this picture. It really is cutting nice and clean. I had a very old and obsolete AMT lathe that has about 4-1/2 thousands of wobble in the spindle. It was totally driving me crazy. So far this one seems to be turning very true and the torque! BIG difference from the AMT whimpy lathe

Chipy - you cracked me up. I read your posts out loud to my wife and had here laughing too.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

That machine looks to be in great shape and think you got a nice deal all kidding aside I am glad to bring a little laughter to your day.Now turn on tune out and tool that wood!!!!


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you got a great deal, especially with 4 chucks. Around here (in northern California), there are 2 PM45s listed on CL. One that looks similar to yours is asking $775. Another that looks like it has been left in a field is asking $375.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh ya ! you got a good deal, on a *cherry*, lathe.


----------



## Cherryblake (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much folks for confirming my gut feeling. I feel much better now. My next step is to get the adapter I just ordered. It will let me use some of the chucks from my AMT lathe (3/4"x16tpi) on the Powermatic (1" x 8 tpi) $20 shipping included and I'll be in business. Saves me having to repurchase some of my favorites.

Any suggestions for my AMT? I think the wobble is a deal killer for just straight reselling it. I wouldn't want to saddle someone else with this headache. I looks like parts are hard to come by, so I may try to see what I can do on ebay. Any other thoughts? Dig a big hole and drop it in? Other than the spindle being bent, everything else seems to be ok.


----------



## Cherryblake (Jul 2, 2011)

My wife took this picture of my first cuts. Love to see the shavings fly!! Of course nice dry aromatic cedar is pretty soft and cuts great.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd have paid twice that on the spot. Even with the need for some major new parts, $300 is a steal. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Bill407 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey where can I get a chuck for my new possession, an old powermatic 45


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice lathe. I've used Powermatic machinery off and on for 45 years in industrial plants. I had a lathe just like that and would still have it had the plant not burned down last year. You'll have to fork out some parts money probably but you should end up with a good one. I would have easily bought it for that.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

2 1/2 years late, but I think this is a pretty good deal too:

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tls/5666172252.html










I'm thinking of checking it out, but it's 170 miles away.


----------

